# snow goose decoy spreads



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I am very discouraged on what to use for a decoy spread. Right now i use about 400 rags and 5 dozen sillowts. Me and a buddy were going to get a few dozen floaters adn a ton of windsocks. But we had heard that you could decoy snows better with 100 full bodies thena nything else.
anyone got any comments or suggestions?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with 900- 1000 custom northwinds, that has alot of drawing power. Floaters I think dont work like everybody says they do to so many people using them now adays


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A little easier said than done GB3. A spread of what you mentioned will run about $4000.

Do you plan on hunting in the fall, spring, or both? Keep in mind that you probably won't have a use for the floaters in the fall, they're mostly used for pulling down migrators in the spring.

If you're on a budget you might want to just keep buying more rags until you're pushing 1000. Easy to haul and manage, but you'll find yourself replacing them over time. Try touching up the rags to imitate juvies and different blue phases.

Some claim that a couple hundred full bodies are all you need, but I can't say from experience myself. Kind of an expensive experiment. 

My :2cents:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

me and two other buddys are all throwing in a thousand dollars from out summer jobs. (We are only 16 years old). We were going to get 2000 dollars worth of economy windsocks from cabelas and paint them ourselfves with jim jones stencils. Then with the other thousand we were gonna get 3-5 dozen floaters and a few dozen full bodies.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think you are well on your way then. It isn't so bad to get a huge spread if you get a few guys together on it. I would like to eventually have a thousand windsocks but you still need some help to put all of them out.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

hey how many windocks do you have?
do you do well wiht them?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have 400 windsocks but I usually hunt with a bunch of guys so our spread usually runs between 600-1200 depending on who is along. Yes they do work. We usually shot between 8 to 15 birds every time we set up. Sometimes it was much better than that sometimes worse. Once you have a good size spread the conditions of the day dictate the action more than anything in my opinion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jed's look sweet in my opinion.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Are those custom northwinds?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nope. Those are my decoys made from the ground up. I cut the tyvek and painted and did all of the stuff to them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Memories, memories.......... Jed you should have been there on that day the picture was taken.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

That was some serious grindage that day.I keep thinking about if we would have been in that same area two weeks earlier.There were way more geese and they were just as dumb.Tyler,we caught the tail end of the juvie migration up there this spring.Next spring the nodak crew will have to keep in touch a little more,I was scouting constantly and was fortunate to have a lot of out of town work.It seemed like I allways found the birds.


----------

